# Cocoa Nibs



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

I have just recently worked with cocoa nibs and was pleased with a variety of desserts I made with them. Has anyone else in this forum used them?
What did you make and how did you use them?
I'm looking forward to developing some new desserts and other dishes with cocoa nibs, but have not seen them readily available--even at NY Cake and Bake. 
Does anyone know hwere I can get some more?


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Since you're in the NY area, you might try Citarella in the city. I have seen them there, believe it or not.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

William sonoma has sharffenberger choc nibs


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

I noticed them in a current copy of Sweet Celebrations catalog. I'd never heard of them until I saw your post.

Is this a new product and how do you use them?


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

This may be helpful. It gives a phone # and web address, and describes what they are.
http://www.findarticles.com/cf_0/m12.../article.jhtml


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

Thank-you Momoreg, not once but twice...I now have a new site to peek though, too!!


SOOOOO this topic leads me to a question....In Hermes pro book he has a Cocoa Bean Nougatine on p.309....(which I've wanted to make, but haven't come across the beans until now)it doesn't say if his beans are shelled or not.

If I'm understanding this correctly these nibs would work to make the nougatine!????? Right? They're just roasted beans.......

Has anyone made this? If so I also need help on pectine NH...what is that?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

I don't see any reason why you can't use cocoa nibs in nougatine. I don't know what the other stuff is.
I've used them in hazelnut shortbread cookies, ice cream, panna cotta (really yummy!) and ground and ran them through my cappuccino maker. With frothed milk, it's like the ultimate hot cocoa. 
Since I got my sample nibs from the manufacturers, I had no idea how expensive they were until visiting that other website. Nibs vary quite a bit in quality from brand to brand. I found the Guittard brand larger, more fragrant and a prettier, reddish-brown color. El Rey nibs were more broken, darker with a dusty grey tinge, a little drier, not as fragrant, but with good flavor. I have yet to try the Scharffenberger brand.
I'm looking forward to using them in some savory dishes with chilies; barbecue sauce and mole as well as some more desserts. Cocoa nib infused creme caramel or creme brulee come to mind.
Happy cooking everyone!


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

creme brulee with nibs...yummmmm


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

foodnfoto,

Lots of recipes using cocoa nibs for you to try. 

[ April 10, 2001: Message edited by: cchiu ]


----------



## pooh (Mar 13, 2001)

Have you heard of AGAR!

Agar is a polysaccharide found in the cell walls of some red algae and is unusual in containing sulfated galactose monomers. It requires nothing but extraction and purification to become agar, but
is sometimes chemically modified into agarose for special applications. Agar: gracilaria or gelidium, is the queen of gelling agents.

http://www.orst.edu/food-resource/gums/agar.html

On the same site, you will find info on pectin but haven't found anything on pectin NH


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

Unforunately I've never heard of agar either....have you used this?

There are several items in Hermes' book that I'm not familar with, I'm hoping one of your might have a European cooking background to explain.

Do any of you have his book (Herme)? I haven't made nougatine before (at least not what he calls nougatine) and the recipe just seems so illogical to me....

110g whole milk
250g butter
100g glucose
300g sugar
5g pectin NH

Cook to 106c then add optional nuts or cocoa beans. Pour out on silpat, cover with another layer of silpat, roll nougatine then freeze it.

The pectin can't do a whole lot with only 5 grams....but the milk really throws me??? Why milk and why pectin NH?


----------



## blueribboncakes (Dec 19, 2000)

I've used Agar in Thai Desserts. You can find it at asian stores.


----------



## pooh (Mar 13, 2001)

Iza,

You know the French translation for "Cocoa Nibs"


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

I thought it would be something like éclats de chocolat or éclats de cacao in French but I was told it is called fragments de fèves de cacao.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Thank you Iza.

Would Gourmet Laurier have that, you think?


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

They have some, covered in chocolate...


----------

